# IELTS general or Academic? Confused!!!



## amber (Oct 20, 2008)

I want to apply for AINP (Alberta immigration Nominee Program) and also for study visa to Canada both at the same time. For the immigration purpose i have to take me ielts test. I am confused that should i register for genearl or academic.
so that i could use the result of IELTS for both study and immigartion purposes.
is there any way or should i will require to do the both? 
can any one help me to guide to the right way?


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

As for your academics you need to appear in Academic IELTS as I think all the institutes may require your Academic IELTS score for admission considertaion. But if you are applying only for Immigration then appear only in general IELTS. I thin you should go academic IELTS as its much better then general and it will also help you in your immigration.

Thanks.

-Kamran Mahmood
barish70 at gmail dot com


----------



## amber (Oct 20, 2008)

Thx for ur response.

I want to a be a little more sure about that Is there any one Who has an experience like this.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Please see this link too:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eneral-academic-skilled-immigration-visa.html

-Kamran


----------



## amber (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i have read this complete thread before posting my question.

That may be correct for that scenerio but i can't wait because i well get response from AINP people within a year.
I want to keep the processing for study visa and nominee program for canada in parallel.
That's why i want to find out the way that could work for both.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Then go for your accademic IELTS first. I hope your score will count towards your immigration to Alberta. It is much better if you contact AINP directly to solve the issue. They will give you exact picture.


----------

